# THE light, none of you have (I think) ACR FA-



## tlillard23 (Apr 14, 2010)

How many of you have an ACR FA- (5?)
It was taken apart and the bulb removed/replaced (NOT A BRIGHT THING TO DO, DAD!!) at least he kept all the parts though...

http://s332.photobucket.com/albums/m325/tlillard23/flashlight/?action=view&current=sc0007584c.jpg

http://s332.photobucket.com/albums/m325/tlillard23/flashlight/?action=view&current=sc00078e3d.jpg

that's right :welcome:


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, that is cool and I wish I'd had a light like that back then!


----------



## nikon (Apr 14, 2010)

Isn't that one of the lights made for the Apollo space flights?


----------



## tlillard23 (Apr 14, 2010)

nikon said:


> Isn't that one of the lights made for the Apollo space flights?



yes it is! (well, NASA anyhow...) date stamp is '72


----------



## Archangel (Oct 7, 2019)

That's pretty sweet. Can you tell what type the original bulb is? I'd love to know that.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 7, 2019)

I have one of the new Apollo reproductions I love it.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 7, 2019)

I have one on the way. I can't believe I haven't been able to find out which bulb the FA-5 used. It looks like most of the bulbs of that size and voltage are 6-10 lumens. The FA-5 seems to have had a short reflector of sots, but I assume the beam would be mostly a mule.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 8, 2019)

A reproductions?


----------



## Archangel (Oct 8, 2019)

Yeah. It arrived today. I thought only the Kickstarter ones had the reflector. Javier really needs to update his website. And I was sent a U-04 instead of a V-04, so I'm 0 for 2. This day just keeps not being a good one.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 8, 2019)

When I first got mine him and I exchanged email for weeks it seemed. All good. Then I asked if the light was really waterproof because I wanted to make sure as the head is two pieces with no O-ring and no lock tight or anything. In something like 20 emails later I haven’t heard from him. I love the light but not to sure about the company.yep he changed to a reflector half way through the build. It really does put out a fantastic beam tho.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 8, 2019)

U-04. V-04?????? What’s that?


----------



## Archangel (Oct 8, 2019)

V-04 is a mule with 12 Refond 2835 0.5 watt 4000K 85 CRI. U-04 is a a cool white XP-L HI driven at ~4amps. Both run on an 18650. They're both good lights, but completely different. While the U-04 runs longer than the thrower I have, and is smaller (though not narrower at the body), I have no real use for a second thrower, though this one can obviously stand up to more abuse.

I agree that his Apollo has a good beam for a reflector, but I consider a reflector for close range a compromise I won't make if I have a choice. I have a lens with diffusion film that may fit. I wonder what the odds are that an Elzetta wide optic would fit and play nice. And there's always d-c-fix, though that's an inelegant solution. I read through the Kickstarter campaign way after the fact, and remember it saying that he redesigned the light so that the design would work with an optic or a reflector. 

On a cool note, I'd say it's putting out 45 lumens on 1 AA that read less than 10%. I just noticed that the ON/OFF markings are different than his website, so yeah, his pictures are either a mock-up or of his prototype. That said, the markings are accurate if you hold the head and twist the body.

I'm definitely disappointed, but I'll figure out something.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 8, 2019)

Ya it’s a battery vampire. Also remember reading that the on/off has no bearing on the light. It’s kinda just there. But I’ll say again that it put out one of if not the best close up lights I have. And the tint is absolutely fantastic. My light has a real nice patina to it already. Looks years old.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 8, 2019)

I was over confident. Looks like the LED module is bound with loctite. On the plus side, I assume it really is waterproof, but that negates most of my plans. Looks like d-c-fix it is.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 9, 2019)

Does your head unscrew? It’s two pieces and mine is not loctite or anything and I can open the head right up.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 9, 2019)

I can separate the two halves of the head, but can't unscrew the light module from the bezel. I see what you're saying about the battery tube. Maybe brass mates with itself *very* well, but I wouldn't count on it being more than water resistant.


----------

